# Weather Channel Desktop uninstall problem



## Patriot532 (Sep 7, 2007)

HI Guys, 

Got a problem uninstalling TWC desktop and have gone thru the usual procedures thru control panel uninstall and the uninstall command in the TWC program. Also went thru safe mode just in case windows was the problem without success. I keep getting a unable to load install.log command during the uninstall. I even seached the internet and tried the windows install cleanup program but the TWC wasnt on their list. It behaves like a malware product as I see it. Ive spent a lot of time researching and trying to uninstall this. You have helped me in the past, havent needed you guys for some time though, and so I though Id turn to you again. The only good news is that my computer performance doesnt seem to be compromised, I just want to get rid of this nasty program. I also have weatherbug installed on my google page, its not giving any problems that I can detect. Can you help me with this?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Patriot532 (Sep 7, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:04:28 AM, on 9/12/2007
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\CCU\CCU_TrayIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\IntelDH\NMS\Support\IntelHCTAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\CCU\CCU_Engine.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CCUTRAYICON] "C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\CCU\CCU_TrayIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NMSSupport] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\IntelDH\NMS\Support\IntelHCTAgent.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] "C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotSync] "C:\Program Files\PalmSource\Desktop\HotSync.exe" -AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] "C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW4] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1480881365-3482693479-609820702-1000\..\Run: [Sidebar] "C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe" /detectMem (User 'IUSR_NMPR')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1480881365-3482693479-609820702-1005\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] "rundll32.exe" oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'Jan')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: Palm Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\register.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {B3E32D88-8E7F-468F-B0E2-3A300FD4A82C} (Enlite 2.x Simulation Engine Installer) - http://myitlab.pearsoned.com/Pegasus/Modules/SIMIntegration/Resources/ax/stub.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgwlntf - C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\avgwlntf.dll
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Alert Service (AlertService) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\CCU\AlertService.exe
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Resident Shield Service (AvgCoreSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
O23 - Service: DQLWinService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\IntelDH\NMS\AdpPlugins\DQLWinService.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Software Services Manager (ISSM) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel Media Server\Media Server\bin\ISSM.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Viiv(TM) Media Server (M1 Server) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel Media Server\Media Server\bin\mediaserver.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Application Tracker (MCLServiceATL) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel Media Server\Shells\MCLServiceATL.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Remoting Service (Remote UI Service) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel Media Server\Shells\Remote UI Service.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 10128 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW4] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe"

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Cybertech, hate to post to a closed thread so old, but, I'm wondering if the poster solved this problem. I have the same issue. I can run through the program uninstall, and get a web page telling me I've already filled out the form saying why I uninstalled it...but, it doesn't go away. Same thing if I go through add/remove programs.

I was getting an error message about not finding a dll file, but, it was looking at the c: drive...and I had it installed on d: drive, so I moved everything to the c: drive folder, and then the uninstall would start working....but, alas, the program is still on the computer. I unchecked it from startup.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

No problem Candy.

Not having ever installed it I would make sure to end-task on it, remove it with hijackthis and then delete the folder if uninstall does not work.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Thanks! After I posted this, after having done all you mentioned up to deleting the silly folder  I thought of that, and went that route.

I sent them a nasty email  I missed the checkbox on a speed test program I downloaded. Hate it when that happens


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

A bundle pack, huh? I love those! :down:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, usually I'm pretty careful, but, that one slipped by me


----------

